# How Did You Find Us?



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Just doing little research on how people find our website 
Joe


----------



## Skenney (Jul 10, 2005)

My husband and I were adopting a 9 month old golden, and we are both forum nuts so I googled a golden forum so I could be prepared for bringing Rusty home. I'm glad I did because when I went to the petsmart for all of his welcome home supplies I froze in the food aisle and got really confused. I knew I read about getting food with no corn ingredients but there was so much food!!! So far this forum has been very helpful!


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

This site is the *GReatest* Joe. You and Vierka are so helpful and everyone feels like family. Keep up the good work. I've *"cut my teeth"* so to speak, on this forum. Very easy to follow.

Thanks especially from MOJO and ZOE. They like to know that I spend so much time on here because I learn *SO MUCH MORE* and that helps them!

I guess I should let you know that I Googled and you were the first site I tried. Have told all my friends and they think I'm nuts because this site is addicting!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Mojosmum,
thanks a lot for your words. You just mentioned the best thing I like about this website, and so that people are very nice in here, comparing to others forums I have tried. It feels like we have created a place where everyone feels like a part of little golden retriever family.
Thanks.
joe


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Shortly after my golden, Sasha, died in May I got my first computer. I had been somewhat phobic about the whole thing (computers) but I was missing Sasha so much that I was on the computer looking up GR rescues in my area and I saw an ad for this forum on the local rescue site. I didn't even really know what chat forums were all about but I figured out what to do to get signed on and the rest is history. Thanks Joe.
Cathy


----------



## lola'smommy (Dec 19, 2005)

We had just got Lola and I wanted to read experiences from not just a dog owner, but a GR owner. I have been a member at a Boston Terrier website that has helped me tremendously and thought I would check to see if there is one out there for GR's and sure enough. I saw some other one's. But, I thought this one was more friendly.


----------



## reddoglady (Feb 20, 2006)

*Dog Pile Search Engine*

After we put Jenne to sleep I was looking up stuff on goldens and found your site -- it has given me lots of good info and am looking forward to sharing pictures when I get my new puppy hopefully in May --

Maggie 5/92-11/30/95 at the bridge
Jenne 5/20/90 - 2/8/06 at the bridge

always in our hearts


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I first found out about Golden Retriever message boards when I was searching for comfort after losing our first golden, Reyna, very suddenly last year. 

After becoming a self-admitted junkie on the subject of goldens, I sought additional boards but soon grew frustrated with the caliber of members on the other sites. One more use of my search engine brought me to this board. I glanced over the members' names, recognized a few that I admired from their postings on other sites, and decided to take a closer look. 

Within minutes of posts from Joe, Shane and others, I determined that these were people I would like to get to know better. So I joined!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I got a private e-mail from a member who was also a member on another board i belong to asking me to check this site out. I did, loved what I read and joined and love it here. As a matter of fact, that is how I ended up on most of forums i am on even tho I rarely visit most of them. In most cases i was asked to come and tell Hunter's story and warn against PH6. i even ended up on a couple of lab boards, a poodle board down in Australia (the owner & I have become very good friends even tho I don't post often on the poddle board, we e-mail eachother all tahe time.) a couple of boards in Canada, etc.


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

We had lost Abbey so suddenly and I was having a hard time dealing with it. I just wanted to be around other people that had (and had loved and lost) GR's. I Googled "golden retriever forum" and this was the first hit - which makes sense since that is the name of this forum (duh). I found what I was looking for and have enjoyed the community so much. It's full of so many nice folks! One of these days I plan on posting Abbey's story to go along with my "Copen's Story" - but, I just can't bring myself to write about Abbey at this time - I am still too troubled by her loss.


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

I was very lucky. I just came accross this bored one night when I was surfing the web on Golden Retrievers. This site has made me so provided me relief knowing that the crazy things that Leo does is all a part of him growing up not because of something that I screwed up.


----------



## Teddy Monster (Aug 28, 2006)

I was searching golden retriever behaviors on google and this site came up


----------

